# Favorite techniques?



## Raymond (Dec 12, 2014)

Its been kind of quiet so lets talk technique to liven the place up a bit?  What are some of your favorites?  I don't mean things that you think are the best (since that's always situational) but just things that either in sparring you feel good when you hit or something you think is exceptionally fun to drill?

For example, when rolling I always enjoy hitting the scoop throw (Sukui Nage in Judo).


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 12, 2014)

Favorite techniques...

For me, I'd have to say locks that have to do with the shoulder, elbow and wrist.  I use these predominately and they are my go-to applications if it is a hands-on situation.  Great if striking isn't needed or for use after striking has enabled me to put the lock on.  Normally to move the arm behind the back to facilitate moving the person or to apply cuffs if the situation isn't conducive to getting them prone before hand.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been trying to hit this wrist lock lately in sparring.  Either for someone grabbing my lapel or aggressively shoving my chest would be my real world applications.


----------



## Chrisoro (Dec 12, 2014)

Harai goshi. Sorry, don't know the korean name.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been trying to think of a favorite but I can't narrow it down. 

Maybe locks that turn into a pin using the wrist and elbow.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Raymond said:


> Its been kind of quiet so lets talk technique to liven the place up a bit?  What are some of your favorites?  I don't mean things that you think are the best (since that's always situational) but just things that either in sparring you feel good when you hit or something you think is exceptionally fun to drill?
> 
> For example, when rolling I always enjoy hitting the scoop throw (Sukui Nage in Judo).



In the Hapkido I learned we had a very nasty variation on that.  We would lift with our leg just as we broke his balance, lift him, moving our leg into the small of his back, and let him fall, helping him gain momentum if we could.  Best to drop you foot with the toes contacting the ground first to help save your heel.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Raymond said:


> I've been trying to hit this wrist lock lately in sparring.  Either for someone grabbing my lapel or aggressively shoving my chest would be my real world applications.



Any technique that you make work is a good one.  I don't think one can have too many tools.  But I worry about the opponent's free left hand.  It appears he might be able to strike the instructor in the above video.  That is the advantage of a two hand wrist grab that forces the opponent to turn at an awkward angle where he cannot strike you.  That said, in the event a two handed technique isn't possible for whatever reason, that would be a better than just waiting for your opponent to attack as he wishes.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 14, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I've been trying to think of a favorite but I can't narrow it down.
> 
> Maybe locks that turn into a pin using the wrist and elbow.



I think I am like you.  I trained very hard never to have a favorite, in the sense that I didn't want to always be trying to use any favorites.  I trained myself to react to attacks without thinking, just letting myself use a technique that countered the attack being used against me.  We always learned more than one, and they were all effective.  Why disregard some just because they weren't favorites, or a little more difficult?


----------



## Raymond (Dec 15, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> Any technique that you make work is a good one.  I don't think one can have too many tools.  But I worry about the opponent's free left hand.  It appears he might be able to strike the instructor in the above video.  That is the advantage of a two hand wrist grab that forces the opponent to turn at an awkward angle where he cannot strike you.  That said, in the event a two handed technique isn't possible for whatever reason, that would be a better than just waiting for your opponent to attack as he wishes.



You can bury your head on the outside to use it to control the person while avoiding strikes.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 16, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> I think I am like you.  I trained very hard never to have a favorite, in the sense that I didn't want to always be trying to use any favorites.  I trained myself to react to attacks without thinking, just letting myself use a technique that countered the attack being used against me.  We always learned more than one, and they were all effective.  Why disregard some just because they weren't favorites, or a little more difficult?



I agree.  The idea of the topic was not so much about having only a few techniques you are good at, but sometimes there are low percentage/high reward things that are gratifying when they succeed or maybe something someone has been working on becoming good at for a long time and they are seeing progress and want to share.  Also as a good excuse to share technique videos and get us talking about something.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 16, 2014)

To keep things flowing, sometimes friends who know I practice martial arts and train will want to get rowdy and horse play.  Hammerlocks are deceptively simple and effective in getting them to relax and calm down a little 

Demonstrated here at about 11:40 by Grand Master Bong Soo Han.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Raymond said:


> To keep things flowing, sometimes friends who know I practice martial arts and train will want to get rowdy and horse play.  Hammerlocks are deceptively simple and effective in getting them to relax and calm down a little
> 
> Demonstrated here at about 11:40 by Grand Master Bong Soo Han.



If one begins looking about 10:00 or a little after, it is shown in slow motion.  Note how his grip with the left hand includes crossing the thumbs.  That is very important to properly controlling the opponent's wrist and therefore the arm.  The narrator mentions the two pain points are the elbow and the wrist.  In the Hapkido I learned there is a third point, the shoulder socket.  You can easily dislocate the shoulder with this move as well as break or dislocate the elbow or wrist, depending on the pressure you use and the speed of execution.

Good video.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 16, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> If one begins looking about 10:00 or a little after, it is shown in slow motion.  Note how his grip with the left hand includes crossing the thumbs.  That is very important to properly controlling the opponent's wrist and therefore the arm.  The narrator mentions the two pain points are the elbow and the wrist.  In the Hapkido I learned there is a third point, the shoulder socket.  You can easily dislocate the shoulder with this move as well as break or dislocate the elbow or wrist, depending on the pressure you use and the speed of execution.
> 
> Good video.


Yeah the further up the back the wrist/forearm/hand go the more stretching you get in the shoulder.  The stretch looks and feels different than the type of shoulder lock you would get with something that attacks the rotator cuff.  To me it feels more like the muscles of the deltoid are being stretch or almost spiraled.


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess it would depend. In training, my favorites would be the ones I do the best, because, hey, you know.

Outside the dojo, I guess it would depend as well. We don't always get to pick. Hard to apply anything to a hard wired struggling opponent. Maybe easier to stun him first, really pop the bastard, then go with the position you got. If the Gods are smiling on me, I'm a neck or arm kind of guy. 

So, maybe my favorite might be that initial stun.


----------



## Shajikfer (Mar 27, 2015)

Hapkido's form of the roundhouse kick. I love me some kicks.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 27, 2015)

Tough one. There's the Scissor Take-down, the Rolling Knee-Bar, the Lateral Drop, and as of late the Japanese Necktie.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2015)

Upward elbow. It's pure evil.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 29, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Upward elbow. It's pure evil.



Straight into the chin


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 29, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Straight into the chin


And then, there is that hammer-fist to the jaw.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 29, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> And then, there is that hammer-fist to the jaw.


The palm strike to the chin or nose is quite nice too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 29, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> The palm strike to the chin or nose is quite nice too.


Shai, I would avoid heel palming the nose. All they have to do is tilt their head back, and you are inserting teeth into your own flesh.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> The palm strike to the chin or nose is quite nice too.



It can also knock the air out of someone

i like the parry; after a strike a possibility is maybe grab the arm/leg and strike a target(preferably arm/leg joint)

Or the crescent kick. It goes over one side and comes back


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 29, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Shai, I would avoid heel palming the nose. All they have to do is tilt their head back, and you are inserting teeth into your own flesh.


Welp, there go about half of my favorite Kung Fu movies.



donald1 said:


> It can also knock the air out of someone


To the plexus? I've seen that a couple of times and more often than not it was a fight-stopper. RMA's advocate use of the open palm strike frequently, since the looseness of the muscles as opposed to the tension found in your average punch allow you to generate tremendous amounts of whip-like hitting power. _And it's loud, which is good for marketing._


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been enjoying recently during sparring, moving my tanjon in as we clash, to one side, leaving one arm trailing behind in a relaxed manner and bringing the forearm across their collarbone and shoulder as if to start a cat roll. Has been a great take down when I've pulled it off, and they get a little confused as to what I'm doing since my center has already moved beyond them and I tangle their hands and protect my head with my leading arm.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 29, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Shai, I would avoid heel palming the nose. All they have to do is tilt their head back, and you are inserting teeth into your own flesh.



I truly don't know what I would prefer less, a strike to the nose or to my top teeth.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 29, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I truly don't know what I would prefer less, a strike to the nose or to my top teeth.


Either way, it is to risky to meditate on for more than a few seconds.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Shai, I would avoid heel palming the nose. All they have to do is tilt their head back, and you are inserting teeth into your own flesh.



As I was taught it, you strike sufficiently back of the point of the chin that tilting the head back would just give the strike more momentum due to less resistance.  The strike is back and up to aid that.  We also keep our eye on the point of strike.  Then the eye rake that follows usually would be expected to take the fight out of anyone.


----------

